
The Hateful Life and Spiteful Death of the Man Who Was Vigo the Carpathian - pmcpinto
http://deadspin.com/the-hateful-life-and-spiteful-death-of-the-man-who-was-1737376537?mod=e2this
======
DrScump
No wonder he was so bitter in "Ghostbusters II".

